# die Deutschen machen sehr gern Urlaub in Deutschland



## marinozero

¡Hola! Quisiera saber que significa esta oración:

die Deutschen machen sehr gern Urlaub in Deutschland

¡Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Hola Marino, 

bienvenido al baile. 

El verbo hacer (machen) y vacaciones (Urlaub) se combinan mal en español. "Hacer vacaciones" suena coherente, porque es un vicio consolidado. Se dirá entonces:

a los alemanes les gusta ir de vaciones / pasar las vaciones en Alemania*


< ... >


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Hola Marino,
> 
> bienvenido al baile.
> 
> El verbo hacer (machen) y vacaciones (Urlaub) se combinan mal en español. "Hacer vacaciones" suena coherente, porque es un vicio consolidado. Se dirá entonces:
> 
> a los alemanes les gusta ir de vaciones / pasar las vaciones en Alemania*
> 
> 
> Sobre la veracidad de la afirmación tengo severas dudas...


---
A marinocero le vas a contar que hacer y vacaciones combina mal en español. Combina estupendamente. 
La frase que mencionas, marinocero, significa simplemente :
A los alemanes les gusta mucho hacer vacaciones en Alemania.
Literalmente, tal y como suena.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Como escrito, es un vicio o laxismo, peor si entre nativos. Se haga el sano esfuerzo, empezando por considerar lo que se cita cuando se pretende contraargumentar:

"Debe evitarse cuidadosamente calcar expresiones de otros idiomas en lugar de utilizar las propias del español:  (x) «Este año, correveidiles, portavoces [...] e intoxicadores de todos los tamaños no harán vacaciones» (Vanguardia). DPD.


----------



## nievedemango

Geviert said:


> Hola Marino,
> 
> bienvenido al baile.
> 
> El verbo hacer (machen) y vacaciones (Urlaub) se combinan mal en español. "Hacer vacaciones" suena coherente, porque es un vicio consolidado. Se dirá entonces:
> 
> a los alemanes les gusta ir de vaciones / pasar las vaciones en Alemania*
> 
> 
> Sobre la veracidad de la afirmación tengo severas dudas...



¡Hola Geviert! Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. 

*A los alemanes les gusta mucho pasar las vacaciones en Alemania.*

< ... >


----------



## Geviert

Es un honor Nieve, gracias. 

< ... >


----------



## marinozero

Muchas gracias. Tengo mi primer examen el 28 de Julio así que voy a necesitar algo de ayuda, espero que no resulte molesto pero ¡realmente quiero que me vaya bien!

¡Saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------

